# Linux für altes Netbook - welches??



## Bernd12 (21. März 2015)

*Linux für altes Netbook - welches??*

Hi, 

welches aktuelle Linux würdet ihr für ein Netbook empfehlen das schon einige Jahre alt ist (genaue specs gerade nicht vorhanden)?

Easy Peasy würde sich generell empfehlen, wird aber schon lange nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.

Fuduntu kann ich nicht einschätzen. 

Welches simple Linux für sehr grundlegende Arbeiten (Text, surfen) würdet ihr für das Netbook nehmen?

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Abductee (21. März 2015)

*AW: Linux für altes Netbook - welches??*

Wie alt? P4 oder schon C2D aufwärts?
Netbook = Atom?


----------



## Bernd12 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Linux für altes Netbook - welches??*



Abductee schrieb:


> Wie alt? P4 oder schon C2D aufwärts?
> Netbook = Atom?



Medion Akoya Mini E1212

Medion Mini E1212 - Notebookcheck.com Externe Tests


----------



## Abductee (21. März 2015)

*AW: Linux für altes Netbook - welches??*

Ich würd ein Linux Mint Mate 32bit probieren.
Linux Mint 17.1 "Rebecca" - MATE (32-bit) - Linux Mint


----------



## Bernd12 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Linux für altes Netbook - welches??*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd ein Linux Mint Mate 32bit probieren.
> Linux Mint 17.1 "Rebecca" - MATE (32-bit) - Linux Mint



Vielen Dank. Wäre Xubuntu vielleicht besser geeignet??


----------



## Abductee (21. März 2015)

*AW: Linux für altes Netbook - welches??*

Ich halte Mint für ein ausgezeichnetes Standard-Linux, ich wüsste keinen Grund eine andere Distro zu nehmen.
Da ärger ich mich als Laie bei den anderen Varianten nur damit rum das ich mit Rechtsklick Dateien/Ordner nicht als Admin aufrufen kann oder das man Samba mühselig installieren muss.
Mate ist die grafisch resourcensparende Oberfläche was praktisch dann starke Ähnlichkeit mit einem Windows 2000 hat.
Support hat es mit LTS auch lange.


----------



## Bernd12 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Linux für altes Netbook - welches??*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich halte Mint für ein ausgezeichnetes Standard-Linux, ich wüsste keinen Grund eine andere Distro zu nehmen.
> Da ärger ich mich als Laie bei den anderen Varianten nur damit rum das ich mit Rechtsklick Dateien/Ordner nicht als Admin aufrufen kann oder das man Samba mühselig installieren muss.
> Mate ist die grafisch resourcensparende Oberfläche was praktisch dann starke Ähnlichkeit mit einem Windows 2000 hat.
> Support hat es mit LTS auch lange.



Ja, das macht Sinn. 

Auf einem großen Rechner nutze ich auch Mint (64-bit) und bin sehr zufrieden. Es rennt, man muss praktisch nichts nachinstallieren und die Bedienung ist noch schön klassisch ohne die Umwege die z.B. Win 8 oder Ubuntu eingeschlagen haben.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (21. März 2015)

*AW: Linux für altes Netbook - welches??*

Xubuntu und Lubuntu habe ich damals auf meinem Asus eeePC 1005HA-M verwendet. Lief ganz gut. Habe dann aber den RAM auf 2 GB erhöht. Lief aber auch mit 1GB top.


----------



## Jimini (22. März 2015)

*AW: Linux für altes Netbook - welches??*



Bernd12 schrieb:


> Wäre Xubuntu vielleicht besser geeignet??


Diese Frage lässt sich nicht gut beantworten - wie bei so viele Linux-Dingen ist es irgendwo auch Geschmackssache, welche Distribution man einsetzt. Xubuntu läuft bei mir auf älteren Notebooks einwandfrei, ebenso nutzen es meine Eltern auf ihren Rechnern seit nunmehr 2,5 Jahren.

Am besten schaust du dir mal alle Distributionen an, die dich interessieren und machst dir so selbst ein Bild davon 

MfG Jimini


----------

